# Elbow placement during bent over row



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

I don't often do bent over rows but have been recently and just wanted to check my form was ok. I have noticed my elbows flare out slightly, not much but as much so that they are not flush to my body.

Is this normal? Like i say my elbows are not noticably flaring and are no wider then my hand grip but I'd just thought I'd make sure I'm doing it right.

Cheers.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

I wouldn't over think it mate. Your just supposed to be using your lats to pull the weight back. The subtle nuances of hand spacing and elbow position pale into insignificance when compared to just concentrating on adding a plate or two to the weight you can use. Carry on like that and you'll be devising routines to "confuse the muscles" before you know it


----------



## Big_Z (Nov 21, 2012)

Moorey123 said:


> I don't often do bent over rows but have been recently and just wanted to check my form was ok. I have noticed my elbows flare out slightly, not much but as much so that they are not flush to my body.
> 
> Is this normal? Like i say my elbows are not noticably flaring and are no wider then my hand grip but I'd just thought I'd make sure I'm doing it right.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes it's normal, in an ideal world you'd keep your elbows as tight as you can to your body. However in the real world everyones elbows tend to flare a bit.

You're fine.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

I use DB's. Much easier to keep your elbows in.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

BORs are great for the whole complex of the upper back but depending on how you do them you can shift the emphasis slightly... more elbow flare means slightly more rhomboid development, elbows tight to sides slightly more lats, and if you emphasise pulling your shoulder blades together with a little shrug at the top then more middle and lower traps. The change in emphasis is only slight though, and however you row you will hit all these muscles.

Personally I prefer one arm db rows to barbell, but it's a good exercise with a bar no doubt at all.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I prefer db rows can feel them better.


----------



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

exvigourbeast said:


> I wouldn't over think it mate. Your just supposed to be using your lats to pull the weight back. The subtle nuances of hand spacing and elbow position pale into insignificance when compared to just concentrating on adding a plate or two to the weight you can use. Carry on like that and you'll be devising routines to "confuse the muscles" before you know it


This!

the hardest thing about getting a good back is people find it extremely difficult and un natural to use their back when pulling weights and grip the weight too hard.

invest in straps for BOR/ one arm rows/ deadlift, use a hook grip on pull downs/chin ups and use your back to pull the weight


----------



## Moorey123 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks to all your advice guys. I'd just like to add that I do single DB rows too in my back workout as I do feel this better in the lats.

Hope you've all had a nice Christmas

Cheers,

Chris


----------

